# migrating to NL



## sanju747 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi there,

Im an Indian,working in UAE as air traffic control assistant also Air radio operator in Abudhabi Airport.

I would like to know the chances of getting the same job if I migrated to NL.
how much salary need thr for good life. Kindly advice me the cost of living,education expenses also medical insurance.

It will really appreciated if you could advise me on my queries.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think a quick surf over this forum should answer most of your questions. A nett salary of 2500-3000€/month (Dutch median income is 33K/yr gross, about 2-2.5K/month nett) should be good for a decent life, but all depends on life style. Tuition on a Dutch school is free, international schools will be above 10K€/yr. Insurance is around 120€/month (full coverage).


----------

